# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Never seen this, but..............

## WHOADY4SHOADY

Bas is mean.



 :Owned:

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

Also, here is his last fight.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5mzX_1Zcv...elated&search=

Man that guy can take a punch.

At 33sec mark the right hand was disgustingly hard.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

Man I need to stay off youtube.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=P5nPZcCGn...elated&search=

Bas rules!

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

Danga da danga da dang !

----------


## Pooks

Where's the Rutten jumps? lol

I like his Delucia fight, where he hits him in the liver like 10 times.. breakin it LOL
and one of the frank shamrock fights, i think the second one not 100% sure.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> Danga da danga da dang !


LMAO. I love it. I wish they had a shirt with that.

----------


## Calyptus

they do, check bas his website

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> they do, check bas his website


Awesome, thanks.

----------

